# Top RSS feeds making the July 1st cut from Google.



## xirtam (Jun 28, 2013)

What are some of your best feeds that you follow that will make the transfer from Google to your new feeder?

In Christ,


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 28, 2013)

I only use google for feed backup (which is seldom used, hence the term "backup"), but the ones I have on there are the Aquilla Report, BBC's Middle East News section, and a couple blogs that I follow.

They're all on Outlook, which is my primary feeder, so I'm not losing much in losing Google on that end.


----------



## xirtam (Jun 28, 2013)

I guess I am wondering of some good feeds to follow. I think the ones that I have need some reformation.


----------



## augustacarguy (Jun 28, 2013)

My standbys:
Chillies
Team Pyro
Kevin DeYoung
Monergism
Stand to Reason
Ray Ortlund


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 28, 2013)

I use mine mostly for news, so my standouts are ones like Drudge, Twitchy, Hot Air, etc. But I also follow The Aquila Report and Team Pyro.


----------



## xirtam (Jun 29, 2013)

augustacarguy said:


> My standbys:
> Chillies
> Team Pyro
> Kevin DeYoung
> ...



Is Chillies a restaurant feed with the local specials, or do you mean Challies?


In Christ,


----------



## augustacarguy (Jun 29, 2013)

Ha! Spell check strikes again.

What feed reader do you use?


----------



## AndrewOfCymru (Jun 30, 2013)

These are some of my regulars, Most of my other ones are news, but include




WORLDmag.com
1​



The PuritanBoard




Bring the Books




Challies Dot Com




Exclusive Psalmody




Feileadh Mor




Joel Beeke




Reformation21




Reformation21 Blog




Reformed Baptist Fellowship




The 1650 Psalter | Faithful. Simple. Still a Classic.




The Institute of Reformed Baptist Studies




The Old Light Covenanter




The Reformed Reader




Virginia is for Huguenots


----------



## xirtam (Jun 30, 2013)

augustacarguy said:


> Ha! Spell check strikes again.
> 
> What feed reader do you use?



I use(d) Google, but have been looking at FEEDLY. Today is July 1st in Korea and Google still works! I thought that my computer would either blow up, or that there would be some insulting message, but it still is operating. I will use it until it disappears and then switch to Feedly. IF I do not like that one, I'll check out some other suggestions. 

In Christ,


----------



## augustacarguy (Jun 30, 2013)

xirtam said:


> augustacarguy said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! Spell check strikes again.
> ...



Thanks. Feedly looks good to me, as well.


----------

